# Dow International Medical College Question



## Iqbal Iqbal (Jul 24, 2011)

I have question for current students DIMC. 

What is the percentage of passing for students in DIMC?

What is the exam system? If the student fails, are there any supplies or do they have to repeat the full year again with full fees?


----------



## US_medstudent (Oct 31, 2007)

There isnt a specific percentage of students passing at DIMC but there is one for all of DUHS (which incudes DMC, SMC, DIMC). The students from all three colleges take their exams together at the same time and the combined results are released. However, to answer your question every class at DIMC has their own passing rate but the vast majoirty of them pass the first time and the rest after the supple. I've only heard a small number of students failing and repeating the whole year, less then 20 and this happens after 2nd year.

Go to duhs.edu.pk and click on view all on the right side. Scroll down and you'll be able to see some of the results for yourself.

Each student has two tries for an a subject each year, the original exam and the supple. This rule is set by PMDC for all the medical colleges across pakistan. If you all both tries you have to wait a year and take whichever exam you failed and once you pass, you are then promoted to the following year. You dont have to pay the tuition for the same year twice since you dont attend class or do anything but wait for the actual exam to be repeated. Once your promoted you pay the tuition for the following year.


----------

